

Ask: Is there a "Machine Learning for Dummies"? - sown

Maybe such a book shouldn't exist but I'm just curious. I tried taking the hacker dojo course but it's too theoretical for me. It'll be long before this saturday before I have HW #1 done.<p>I'm kind of a person who needs code and an explination and example. I sound dumb compared to most of you but that's the kind of programmer I am, i guess
======
DevX101
Programming Collective Intelligence. It's very well written and you can cover
quite a bit of ground without too much arcane theory.

------
cschmidt
If you want a "less math" machine learning book, I like these two:

Data Mining: Practical Machine Learning Tools and Techniques, Third Edition

Ian H. Witten, Eibe Frank, Mark A. Hall

[http://www.amazon.com/Data-Mining-Practical-Techniques-
Manag...](http://www.amazon.com/Data-Mining-Practical-Techniques-
Management/dp/0123748569)

Machine Learning: An Algorithmic Perspective

Stephen Marsland

[http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Learning-Algorithmic-
Perspecti...](http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Learning-Algorithmic-Perspective-
Recognition/dp/1420067184)

------
achompas
PCI is a great, not-too-mathy primer. Let me also add that Drew Conway and
Johnny Myles White are working on a ML-type cookbook. Should be available soon
via O'Reilly (I think).

------
HowardRoark
To get started, try Mining the Social Web, followed by Programming Collective
Intelligence.

